# Hookeriaceae sp. Rare Moss



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

This beautiful moss was introduced to the aquarium recently, by the Italian aquarist Criss. This moss could probably belong to the family Distychophyllum. However, compared to other varieties of this family as Distychophyllum Maibareae, its branches are flat and have brown stems. It grow relatively high, but is quite brittle.


















​


----------

